# Venice Canals with out any water ? all due to the blue moon the other night .. amazing !



## Rainee (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 6, 2018)

Wow!  Thanks Rainee.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 7, 2018)

They are on the ocean and they have tides.  No big deal for the Venetians.   The water will be back.


----------



## Rainee (Feb 7, 2018)

Camper6 thats good to know ,, I had of thought similar and wondered why it had dried up being on the ocean , thanks for your post .


----------



## terry123 (Feb 7, 2018)

My nephew just got back from there and they did not have a problem.  I will have to ask him about it the next time I speak with him.


----------

